# Here I go



## Joke (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok, now that I wrote it down it's official and I will really try and make this work.

My history:
I have NEVER worked out before ... never ... 
And I don't have a healthy diet (like much junk food, no veggies, a lot of Cola).
And the thing is that I was kinda skinny. But now (at 23) the weight is putting on. I have gained 10 kilos the past year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

So this is my plan:
Starting with:
Swimming twice a week.
Running once a week (I hate running).
Do you think this is too little?

And eating: every day veggies and fruit. NO MORE SODA. 

Sounds good or too little effort?

TIA


----------



## JULIA (Jul 31, 2006)

There's no such thing as too little effort in this case. You've aknowledged that there's a change to be made in your lifestyle and that's the first step to turning your life around! I'd suggest walking at first and then gradually working towards running otherwise you'd be stressing your body out, especially since you've never worked out before. If you're still unsure, you should check out fitness magazines, they always have great tips about nutrition and working out. I live by 'em. I hope that helps. Good luck, keep us updated. =]


----------



## odd_duck71 (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd say start with what you really believe that you will do.  I've started too big in the past and crashed and burned every time.  For example, my husband and I joined a gym in January.  For about three and a half months we were there nearly every weekday after work.  We got totally sick of having no time for anything else and "took a break."  I've just started back last month, and he's still not going.  I think we would have been much better off saying, "Hey let's try to go 2 or 3 times a week," and leaving ourselves time for all the other stuff we were accustomed to doing in the evenings.


----------



## Wattage (Jul 31, 2006)

You know, I think it's actually too much. Seriously. You are heading for burnout by placing all these expectations on yourself. Set one goal a week and achieve it. Example, this week, stop with the cola. You are going to go through mood swings as you withdraw from the caffeine and  unlearn this habit. Believe it or not, just reaching for a cola in itself is a habit.

Second, maybe try drinking more water. And a walk around the block, just for now. If you have never exercised, starting with running and all these other things is going to be very hard on your body. Even when we do bad things to our bodies, they adjust. Quitting cold turkey places your body under a lot of stress - even though it's good for you.

Whenever I have clients that start out in your position, I rarely focus on exercise. I focus on diet. In order for your body to do this things you ask of it physically, it must have the right fuel. Give yourself time. Learn about nutrition. Make the changes for life - for your health. Slow and steady wins the race, trust me on this one.


----------



## Joke (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey girls, thanks for all the support!
Now I'm not feeling bad anymore I take this one step at the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I've eaten vegetables this afternoon! And didn't drink cola all day! But it's just the beginning. Now I've got to stick to it.

You're the best!
xxx


----------



## Joke (Feb 10, 2007)

Here's un update:
I don't drink regular Cola anymore. I don't miss it. Sometimes I'll drink Cola Light Lemon, but I drink lots of water compared to what I used to.
I'm doing good with the veggies and the fruit and don't go to McDo anymore. 
Haven't lost weight tho.
The exercise part is not working out. I always have excuses: it's too cold, it rains, I'm tired, whatever ... I just can't stick to a routine. I did some running, I did some swimming, but I basically hate it. I do walk (every day 30 minutes to go to work and back to home). But I feel that will not be enough to loose weight.
Any tips? 
TIA


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Feb 10, 2007)

wheee walking is SO beneficial - I think I lost 15 pounds my first semester of college because I had to walk a couple miles per day. You can try speeding up your walk (powerwalking), which is really supposed to be just as effective as running. Try eating small meals throughout the day, and cold water helps curb hunger. When i'm at work, I basically eat something every two hours - Just an apple, or some yogurt, or something else low-cal, and it keeps me going throughout the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, try not to focus so much on your weight - focus more on inches, and how your clothes fit you. Remember that muscle weighs more than fat (Almost double I think), and that it takes up less space as well. So theoretically, you could be shrinking but not losing weight!

Hope that helps, and good luck! =]


----------

